# Kelp4Less Extreme Blend - Rates & Usage



## T0R0

Hello!

There is not much info out there about rates for Kelp4Less Extreme Blend... at least for use on lawns. The answer I got straight from Kelp4Less was 1 Tablespoon per 1M in a hose end sprayer set to 2 oz which when mixed seemed kind of light but that's what I stuck with. Another member @crussell, uses a bit heavier app of 2 lbs per acre or 1.36 oz per 1M and if you follow his topic on the restoration of his local high school baseball field you'll see he's doing some awesome work over there! Here's the link to the baseball field project: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=157991#p157991. Some of his success may be due to his apps of Extreme Blend, either way he and a bunch of us believe in the benefit of humic/fulvic acids and kelp.

I wanted to start this topic as a resource for those of us using Extreme Blend in order to share how we are using the product and at what rates.

Please post your rates per 1M and your results using those rates. Make sure to add what equipment you are using for applications and any settings.

I hope this will help out members searching for info!


----------



## stotea

I think most people here use 10g/M.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I have been using the Kelp4less Extreme Blend for a year now. I experimented with the amount of product until I found the amount that works for my Bermuda lawn. I am using the Ortho Dial n Spray so I am mixing 3 tablespoons of Extreme Blend in 32 oz of water (Concentrate) with setting of 4 oz per 1000. I am applying at that rate every 2 weeks. I love the price of Extreme Blend and I love the response my lawn has to Extreme Blend!!


----------



## crussell

I had asked the question on Kelp4Less's YouTube Channel, and thought I'd share their response. This info seems to be conflicting with other rates I have seen, and the difference between a 2 lb "maintenance rate" and a 10 lb "heavy rate" is a HUGE range.



To date, I have only ever applied via foliar with my sprayer. I'm intrigued to switch to a hose end spray, or another method where the product can reach the root zone.

Would like to hear thoughts how others apply (foliar vs soil).


----------



## synergy0852

I've personally been applying around .6-.65oz/gallon/M about once a month. I think that works out to like 17-18.5g/gallon/M and seems to be just shy of the 2lb/acre rate mentioned above.

I apply with a backpack sprayer as well, just make sure to mix it well so everything is dissolved. I mix mine in a 5 gal bucket, but I have a couple buddies that wanted to try it and I use old milk jugs to mix theirs in and that works fine as well. All of us love the Extreme Blend and it appears to really help the lawn for our yards here in MI.

I only apply Extreme Blend in spring and fall personally and I switch to K4L Humic/Fulvic/Kelp mix during the summer months. I know there's not a ton of Nitrogen, but I just prefer not to use any at all during the hot months. I leave the spray on the blades for a little bit then ultimately wash it down into the soil with my irrigation system, not sure what my buddies have been doing.


----------



## Rucraz2

I am just debating on using this as well as I used the GCF products last yr. It's a tad pricey for my yard. I spoke with C ward about it and I said the sweet spot he found was 2lb per acre. But was trying GCF this yr. I'm excited to hear his opinion on comparison.


----------



## MassHole

10-20 grams per K per gallon seems to be the magic number. That's what my math showed. I'm waiting to use up the last of my GCF RGS and Humic before using my Extreme Blend.

What's everyone's schedule for Extreme Blend?


----------



## Rucraz2

MassHole said:


> 10-20 grams per K per gallon seems to be the magic number. That's what my math showed. I'm waiting to use up the last of my GCF RGS and Humic before using my Extreme Blend.
> 
> What's everyone's schedule for Extreme Blend?


That's what I'm trying to figure out. Just bought 10lbs of extreme. . I have a little bit of GCF left also. But then switching to extreme. Trying to decide how much and often to use this.


----------



## bmw

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I have been using the Kelp4less Extreme Blend for a year now. I experimented with the amount of product until I found the amount that works for my Bermuda lawn. I am using the Ortho Dial n Spray so I am mixing 3 tablespoons of Extreme Blend in 32 oz of water (Concentrate) with setting of 4 oz per 1000. I am applying at that rate every 2 weeks. I love the price of Extreme Blend and I love the response my lawn has to Extreme Blend!!


Do we know about how many tablespoons are in 1 pound of product? Or, how many square feet 1 pound covers if applied at this rate? Trying to get an idea of just how much this would save me vs. other stuff.


----------



## Drewmey

The extreme blend is 70% Amino acid powder. The GCF products do not have any amino acids to my knowledge. The extreme blend does have some humic, fulvic and kelp, but it is a fairly small percentage (70/10/10/10).

If you apply 10 grams/1kSF of Extreme blend, you have applied .0282oz humic acid per 1ksf (10g / 28.35g/oz = .3527oz x 10% humic powder (not 100% humic acid) = .03527oz humic powder x 80% humic acid = .0282oz humic acid / 1ksf). Meanwhile if using RGS at 3oz per thousand, you have used .18oz humic acid per 1ksf (3oz x 6% humic acid analysis = .18oz humic acid / 1ksf). Six times more humic acid with RGS than Extreme blend. Probably about 3.4 times more fulvic than the Extreme blend and maybe 2.5 times more kelp than the Extreme blend.

I am not saying that the Extreme blend is not beneficial. But I think the results that people are seeing are likely due to the Amino acids which are not even present in RGS. They are different enough that I would look at the benefits of both (Amino Acids vs Humic/Fulvic/Kelp) to determine how much their benefits overlapped before deciding to skip one in lieu of another.

Even if achieving the same goals, I am of the impression that they would be doing it in an entirely different way (scientifically speaking). Maybe we should be dissolving some Extreme blend into our RGS?!


----------



## ryeguy

Just throwing this out there:

If you apply the biostimulant pack at DIY rates (3oz/k each product monthly), you apply this much to your lawn per month per k:

35g humic+fulvic
5g kelp

Per @Drewmey's numbers, extreme blend is:

35% amino acids, 15.5% humic+fulvic, and 10% kelp (the rest is filler)

This means that if you wanted to replicate the biostim pack dosage of humic+fulvic, you would need to apply 225g per month per 1k. If you go off the youtube comment above, the suggested 2lb/a - 10lb/a is 21g - 105g per 1k.

I'm not saying you should apply at that rate, it's just something to consider when comparing vs n-ext products.


----------



## ryeguy

Drewmey said:


> I am not saying that the Extreme blend is not beneficial. But I think the results that people are seeing are likely due to the Amino acids which are not even present in RGS. They are different enough that I would look at the benefits of both (Amino Acids vs Humic/Fulvic/Kelp) to determine how much their benefits overlapped before deciding to skip one in lieu of another.
> 
> Even if achieving the same goals, I am of the impression that they would be doing it in an entirely different way (scientifically speaking). Maybe we should be dissolving some Extreme blend into our RGS?!


There were some links thrown around the TLF discord a bit ago saying that separate amino acids aren't that beneficial for lawns. Many of them are already included in kelp already, and kelp does much more anyway. I don't have the link on hand, though. Do you know of anything saying aminos are beneficial when humic & kelp are already being applied?


----------



## Drewmey

ryeguy said:


> Per @Drewmey's numbers, extreme blend is:
> 
> 35% amino acids, 15.5% humic+fulvic, and 10% kelp


The only thing I'd like to add is that I wish I hadn't said "I do feel lawns are a good application for this product" when I made that comment several months ago. Looking back, I don't personally know much at all about the benefits of amino acids to plants. So what I really should have stated was that "I don't think the Extreme blend is a good replica for RGS". You would need fairly high doses to get similar amounts of humic/fulvic/kelp.

That being said, maybe the benefits are really similar. But I just don't know a lot about Amino Acids.


----------



## T0R0

ryeguy said:


> Just throwing this out there:
> 
> If you apply the biostimulant pack at DIY rates (3oz/k each product monthly), you apply this much to your lawn per month per k:
> 
> 35g humic+fulvic
> 5g kelp
> 
> Per @Drewmey's numbers, extreme blend is:
> 
> 35% amino acids, 15.5% humic+fulvic, and 10% kelp (the rest is filler)
> 
> This means that if you wanted to replicate the biostim pack dosage of humic+fulvic, you would need to apply 225g per month per 1k. If you go off the youtube comment above, the suggested 2lb/a - 10lb/a is 21g - 105g per 1k.
> 
> I'm not saying you should apply at that rate, it's just something to consider when comparing vs n-ext products.


I think most people who bought the Kelp4less Extreme Blend intended to duplicate N-Ext RGS. If you compared just RGS to Extreme Blend what would the total rates of humic/fulvic & kelp look like then?

Edit: I saw this was answered above already... RGS is .18 humic per 1k M / Extreme Blend is .035 (10g per 1M) - .07 (20g per 1M). That would mean you would have to put down 1.80oz of Extreme Blend per 1M to equal RGS? Where did you guys find the content percentages of Extreme Blend?


----------



## Drewmey

T0R0 said:


> Where did you guys find the content percentages of Extreme Blend?


I simply asked them in an email what the ratios of the mix were. Also, they used to have MSDS type sheets on their website which would state things like the humic is 99.99% soluble, 80% humic, etc. For some reason they have been removed from their website it seems.


----------



## Rile78

Something not mentioned yet is the NPK analysis. The Extreme Blend has a 12-0-6 NPK ratio while RGS has no NPK, only Humic and Sea Kelp. I bought some Extreme Blend last summer and got down a few apps before winter and each time I indeed noticed a color response. I would assume that is from the nitrogen content alone but I could be wrong. Maybe someone on here way smarter than me can supply the NPK per 1M at the 10g per 1M rate????


----------



## T0R0

Rile78 said:


> Something not mentioned yet is the NPK analysis. The Extreme Blend has a 12-0-6 NPK ratio while RGS has no NPK, only Humic and Sea Kelp. I bought some Extreme Blend last summer and got down a few apps before winter and each time I indeed noticed a color response. I would assume that is from the nitrogen content alone but I could be wrong. Maybe someone on here way smarter than me can supply the NPK per 1M at the 10g per 1M rate????


At 21g per 1M (2lb/Acre) it would be .09 oz or .0056 lbs of N & .04 oz or .0025 lbs of K. Very small amounts!


----------



## Rile78

T0R0 said:


> Rile78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something not mentioned yet is the NPK analysis. The Extreme Blend has a 12-0-6 NPK ratio while RGS has no NPK, only Humic and Sea Kelp. I bought some Extreme Blend last summer and got down a few apps before winter and each time I indeed noticed a color response. I would assume that is from the nitrogen content alone but I could be wrong. Maybe someone on here way smarter than me can supply the NPK per 1M at the 10g per 1M rate????
> 
> 
> 
> At 21g per 1M (2lb/Acre) it would be .09 oz or .0056 lbs of N & .04 oz or .0025 lbs of K. Very small amounts!
Click to expand...

Thanks TORO! Wow, those are super low amounts. Mentally I hope it's doing something in the soil for my TTTF but with the math represented on this thread it's hard to imagine it would be doing a lot.


----------



## Drewmey

Rile78 said:


> Maybe someone on here way smarter than me can supply the NPK per 1M at the 10g per 1M rate????


Although I am not likely "way smarter", 10 grams/1k at 12%N, you would be applying .12 grams or 0.000264555lbs N/1k. I am guessing the green up is not heavily related to the Nitrogen.



Rile78 said:


> Something not mentioned yet is the NPK analysis. The Extreme Blend has a 12-0-6 NPK ratio while RGS has no NPK, only Humic and Sea Kelp.


I'm not positive this is true. Although GCI does not provide NPK values, that does not mean that there is no NPK value. I notice that they don't claim 0% for N, P or K on the label. Heck the RGS label warns that it has iron and that it can stain your concrete?! I am not saying there is substantial iron in it, just that the other 88% of ingredients could be lots of things. Kelp extract is not really a detailed explanation of contents either. If you are using kelp, it is possible that there is potassium present. If I had to guess, I would say probably .3% potassium in RGS. But I am just guessing this because the powder kelps I have seen are about 10% potassium. GCI likely isn't reconstituting a powder though, so I doubt my logic is all that accurate.

I grasp that this amount is negligible but in reality so is the nitrogen in the Extreme blend applied at 10 grams/1k.


----------



## T0R0

Drewmey said:


> Rile78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone on here way smarter than me can supply the NPK per 1M at the 10g per 1M rate????
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am not likely "way smarter", 10 grams/1k at 12%N, you would be applying .12 grams or 0.000264555lbs N/1k. I am guessing the green up is not heavily related to the Nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Rile78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something not mentioned yet is the NPK analysis. The Extreme Blend has a 12-0-6 NPK ratio while RGS has no NPK, only Humic and Sea Kelp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not positive this is true. Although GCI does not provide NPK values, that does not mean that there is no NPK value. I notice that they don't claim 0% for N, P or K on the label. Heck the RGS label warns that it has iron and that it can stain your concrete?! I am not saying there is substantial iron in it, just that the other 88% of ingredients could be lots of things. Kelp extract is not really a detailed explanation of contents either. If you are using kelp, it is possible that there is potassium present. If I had to guess, I would say probably .3% potassium in RGS. But I am just guessing this because the powder kelps I have seen are about 10% potassium. GCI likely isn't reconstituting a powder though, so I doubt my logic is all that accurate.
> 
> I grasp that this amount is negligible but in reality so is the nitrogen in the Extreme blend applied at 10 grams/1k.
Click to expand...

You have one to many zeros on your lbs per M... it should be .00264 lbs N per M at 10g per M. 10g = .3527 oz = .0220 lb x .12 = .00264


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

I have a question, since 10g per 1k sqft seems to be the standard for this blend, would it be the same for the normal Humic/Fulvic/Kelp mix they have that does not have Amino's?


----------



## T0R0

I'm beginning to think it's time to try N-Ext RGS. I've used Kelp4less extreme blend twice now, once at 10g per M and today at 21g per M. Both times the powder did not dissolve completely. The first time I didn't try very hard to dissolve it but today I added it to hot water and used a hand blender to mix it up. It still left small solid black particles in the mix that clog the mesh screen on an ortho dial n spray.

It's not worth the hassle of elaborate mixing routines just to have black particles still clog the sprayer. I'm glad I only bought a pound of the stuff... I suppose I'll use it when I water my flowers with the watering can. If anyone has any tips on getting extreme blend to completely dissolve I would appreciate it.


----------



## Babaganoosh

T0R0 said:


> I'm beginning to think it's time to try N-Ext RGS. I've used Kelp4less extreme blend twice now, once at 10g per M and today at 21g per M. Both times the powder did not dissolve completely. The first time I didn't try very hard to dissolve it but today I added it to hot water and used a hand blender to mix it up. It still left small solid black particles in the mix that clog the mesh screen on an ortho dial n spray.
> 
> It's not worth the hassle of elaborate mixing routines just to have black particles still clog the sprayer. I'm glad I only bought a pound of the stuff... I suppose I'll use it when I water my flowers with the watering can. If anyone has any tips on getting extreme blend to completely dissolve I would appreciate it.


I've seen plenty of people saying that RGS has clogged their sprayer. People punch a few holes in the screen.

I mix my kelp and humic with a paint mixer that you put into your drill. Works great, no clumps.


----------



## ryeguy

T0R0 said:


> It still left small solid black particles in the mix that clog the mesh screen on an ortho dial n spray.


The n-ext guys recommend removing the screen even when spraying their products, so you absolutely should if you're going to do your own mix.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

T0R0 said:


> I'm beginning to think it's time to try N-Ext RGS. I've used Kelp4less extreme blend twice now, once at 10g per M and today at 21g per M. Both times the powder did not dissolve completely. The first time I didn't try very hard to dissolve it but today I added it to hot water and used a hand blender to mix it up. It still left small solid black particles in the mix that clog the mesh screen on an ortho dial n spray.
> 
> It's not worth the hassle of elaborate mixing routines just to have black particles still clog the sprayer. I'm glad I only bought a pound of the stuff... I suppose I'll use it when I water my flowers with the watering can. If anyone has any tips on getting extreme blend to completely dissolve I would appreciate it.


I removed the filter/screen and it sprays pretty well for me. I usually poor hot water into the tank (16 oz/half full) add the Extreme Blend, mix, add the remaining hot water and mix again. 99.9% of it dissolves. I usually have a few black particles left over so I just rinse the take will a little water and pour on whatever bush or plant I am standing next too. Also when I am applying I stop occasionally and shake the jug. Not sure if that actually does anything but I do it whenever I apply anything.


----------



## T0R0

Thanks @Babaganoosh , @ryeguy , @ThickLawnThickWife

I'll try removing the screen and hopefully that will solve my problem. I may try mixing with the blender in hot water again the day before I spray and keep the tea in a sealed bottle until I'm ready to use it.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

T0R0 said:


> Thanks @Babaganoosh , @ryeguy , @ThickLawnThickWife
> 
> I'll try removing the screen and hopefully that will solve my problem. I may try mixing with the blender in hot water again the day before I spray and keep the tea in a sealed bottle until I'm ready to use it.


Just mix it in a home depot bucket and then pour it into your sprayer and leave an inch of water or something at the bottom so any particles just stay in the bucket and then toss them into your flowers or something.


----------



## wardconnor

crussell said:


> I had asked the question on Kelp4Less's YouTube Channel, and thought I'd share their response. This info seems to be conflicting with other rates I have seen, and the difference between a 2 lb "maintenance rate" and a 10 lb "heavy rate" is a HUGE range.
> 
> 
> 
> To date, I have only ever applied via foliar with my sprayer. I'm intrigued to switch to a hose end spray, or another method where the product can reach the root zone.
> 
> Would like to hear thoughts how others apply (foliar vs soil).


They told me 1 pound per acre so that is what I was doing. I may try 2.


----------



## TShir23

When y'all are saying 1 tbsp per 1m is that 1 tbs of concentrate or a tbsp of powder?


----------



## samjonester

I've been using 10-20g / M, dunno if that's enough, but I'm sure that I've seen a quick response (probably from the aminos) with that rate. I'm just not sure whether that gives me enough kelp to actually do anything. I do think the humic/fulvic likely contribute to the uptake of the aminos and that response, but I highly doubt they do anything at the soil level.


----------



## MassHole

Can anyone tell me how to convert 10g or 20g of Extreme Blend to tsp? I don't have a gram scale.


----------



## gm560

MassHole said:


> Can anyone tell me how to convert 10g or 20g of Extreme Blend to tsp? I don't have a gram scale.


Do you have an oz scale? 10 g is ~0.35 oz.

In the K4L video he says "3 tbsp is about 1 dry oz". So that would make 1 tbsp ~ 10g.






If you need more, I can weigh it out when I get home.


----------



## MassHole

gm560 said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to convert 10g or 20g of Extreme Blend to tsp? I don't have a gram scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an oz scale? 10 g is ~0.35 oz.
> 
> In the K4L video he says "3 tbsp is about 1 dry oz". So that would make 1 tbsp ~ 10g.
> 
> If you need more, I can weigh it out when I get home.
Click to expand...

Who's better than you? No one! Thanks bud


----------



## lawnphix

1 Tablespoon = 10 grams by weight

454 g = 1 lb

1 Tablespoon in 1 gallon of water

Total yield: Roughly 1 acre per pound

They say that one pound of maintenance rate overs roughly two acres, but I've been using one pound per acre at a this rate above (1T per gallon per 1,000 sq. ft.)

Kelp4Less Extreme Blend Review


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

lawnphix said:


> 1 Tablespoon = 10 grams by weight
> 
> 454 g = 1 lb
> 
> 1 Tablespoon in 1 gallon of water
> 
> Total yield: Roughly 1 acre per pound
> 
> They say that one pound of maintenance rate overs roughly two acres, but I've been using one pound per acre at a this rate above (1T per gallon per 1,000 sq. ft.)
> 
> Kelp4Less Extreme Blend Review


Thanks for sharing that article. This is my second season using the Extreme Blend and I love the results!!


----------



## TShir23

lawnphix said:


> 1 Tablespoon = 10 grams by weight
> 
> 454 g = 1 lb
> 
> 1 Tablespoon in 1 gallon of water
> 
> Total yield: Roughly 1 acre per pound
> 
> They say that one pound of maintenance rate overs roughly two acres, but I've been using one pound per acre at a this rate above (1T per gallon per 1,000 sq. ft.)
> 
> Kelp4Less Extreme Blend Review


This is very helpful, Thanks!!


----------



## yardnutz

I'm doing a full lawn reno from scratch. Just did lawn levelling/grading. My lawn is 1290 ft2. I will be applying Tenacity at seed down. How much should I apply and can I apply few days after seed down? Please advise.


----------



## CenlaLowell

It doesn't say this amount on the website. 


This is the amounts I roll with


----------



## LoveMyLawn

I have RGS and Humic 12. Do any of y'all add K4L to that mix for any type of extra punch?


----------



## Bombers

Kinda redundant. I would just increase dosage on RGS/H12 if you want an extra punch.


----------



## occamsrzr

yardnutz said:


> I'm doing a full lawn reno from scratch. Just did lawn levelling/grading. My lawn is 1290 ft2. I will be applying Tenacity at seed down. How much should I apply and can I apply few days after seed down? Please advise.


Just did my first cut on my reno. Put down 20g/M. Idk if you'd see any benefit of applying at seed down. Maybe wait until it's germinated. The Amino Acids are fast release Nitrogen source and won't be around by the time the seed is up.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Does this product have any temperature restrictions??? Trying to come up with a spray plan for next season


----------



## occamsrzr

CenlaLowell said:


> Does this product have any temperature restrictions??? Trying to come up with a spray plan for next season


None is listed. I don't apply over 85F. I think the Amino Acids included are pretty low salt index so the risk for burn should be low.


----------



## bernstem

High temps should be fine with it at any reasonably application rate.


----------



## LoveMyLawn

I bought the K4L early August from their last sale. I applied K4L Aug 14th. Temps close to 100. No issues, I am using RGS so I did my standard 3oz per K of it and added 5 grams of K4L/K. I am seeing a much better response and darker green since adding the K4L these past 2 weeks. I'm going to roll with the same formula through the rest of the growing season. But I think next year once I use up the RGS I am going to drop it and just go with the K4L. It's a noticeable difference.


----------



## occamsrzr

LoveMyLawn said:


> I bought the K4L early August from their last sale. I applied K4L Aug 14th. Temps close to 100. No issues, I am using RGS so I did my standard 3oz per K of it and added 5 grams of K4L/K. I am seeing a much better response and darker green since adding the K4L these past 2 weeks. I'm going to roll with the same formula through the rest of the growing season. But I think next year once I use up the RGS I am going to drop it and just go with the K4L. It's a noticeable difference.


Thanks for this info. I've been weary to apply during warmer temps. I might have to give it a go.


----------

